# November 63 Stingray



## vastingray (Mar 25, 2019)

Just finished this Nov 63


----------



## Artweld (Mar 25, 2019)

vastingray said:


> Just finished this Nov 63 View attachment 970641
> View attachment 970636View attachment 970640
> View attachment 970638
> 
> View attachment 970639



That's one awesome looking ray, great job to detail looks better then new 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 26, 2019)

Very Nice. I like the rack on it. Don't see that to often.


----------



## stoney (Mar 26, 2019)

Do you have elves in that shed cranking these things out?


----------



## Intense One (Apr 19, 2019)

I see green in that green!  Nice clean ride!


----------



## kasper (Apr 20, 2019)

The better question imo is 36 spoke rear wheels...... crickets


----------

